# 2009 Canadian National Amateur Championship Coverage



## Tina Styan (Jun 13, 2009)

Just wanted to let all interested followers know that the Retriever News has once again teamed up with the Canadian National Amateur to bring you daily written reports and photos of the event held this year in Regina, Saskatchewan from July 20-25. Go to www.working-retriever.com and click on the red *Canadian National *button.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

This is the coolest looking field ever. I bet that took some tractor time.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

OH....MY...GOD!!!!!-Paul


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

That is very cool!! Who needs 400 yard marks to get answers when you have that field to work with!!;-)

Andy


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like the aliens were 'in the sauce' when they made those crop-circles!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

If judges need a field like that to set up a good test... 

How sad judging at the national level has come....

IMHO

Angie


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Angie B said:


> If judges need a field like that to set up a good test...
> 
> How sad judging at the national level has come....
> 
> ...


Dear,

Do you realize who one of those judges is ? Have you ever seen a trial he has judged ?

He's just avoiding Needle grass and Foxtails with that field. 

If the powers that would be would ever pull their heads out, the man should be judging on this side of the border some November.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

How is that not a trick test? Are we really testing marking with a setup like this?

/Paul


----------



## Pat Oneill (Jun 10, 2009)

looks pretty good. I see no trick. left retired right middle. I guess prevailing wind south south west. Some very good Dog people. I will enjoy following along, lots to learn from these folks.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

They look like marks to me in a interestingly cut field, longest bird 210 yards, shouldn't be a big deal for a national level FT dog? Stupid, really Angie B?


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

That looks like it would be fun to watch quality dogs work in...

Multiple grass transitions really mess with the depth perception (dog or human). Even though the yardages are short, I forsee alot of handles.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I would love to see that field from google earth.....thats what I call thinking out of the box...would like to hear one of the competitors opinions on the test set up


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

i don't see any tricks; i see MANY changes of cover and a road to angle across. i'm sure it's very difficult, however. the 2 trees on the right give the dogs something to re-orient themselves with if they get lost. there's nothing to prevent the dog from running a straight line, but the chances of that happening are slim to none.

i suppose some would prefer a 400+ yard mark thrown against a treeline, using hen pheasants, hip pocket to a flyer like we see down here with alarming regularity.......-Paul


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Only 1 retired, might be a good first series in the U.S.;-)


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> How is that not a trick test? Are we really testing marking with a setup like this?
> 
> /Paul


What is the trick part?
Looks like a good test with some cover changes to me.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I just want to clarify that I was JOKING about the crop circles! I forgot to put the emoticon. 

Of all the complaints of FTs having nothing to do with real hunting, this test is terrific! Anyone who's hunted has encountered patches of cover enroute to falls. Difficult, but nothing unfair about it! 

I'm wondering if running the road for the right bird is an automatic drop? Or is it close enough to the line, so long as he goes right the the AOF?


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Would that test have resulted in 6 dropped dogs if the field was not cut in that manner, maybe, but my guess is that the 210 yard longest mark test did it's job. Nice to see judges with some creativity, other than the usual "we need 2 x 450+ yard retired guns mentality".


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Anyone see the similarity between this field and extremely technical water?

The field is busy but interesting. I guess we all need to get our riding lawnmowers out and start sculpting our fields. I just wonder how long that took?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Prolly not too long. My Uncle Bob used to leave the hay meadows looking like that a lot at least until he got too drunk and ran into something.

Beer hats rule regards

Bubba


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Anyone see the similarity between this field and extremely technical water?
> 
> The field is busy but interesting. I guess we all need to get our riding lawnmowers out and start sculpting our fields. I just wonder how long that took?


That's what I was thinking, fill in the short cut spots with water and it would look like some of the crazy butt tech water so many of the clubs have, look like crackheads on earthmovers did the work.
Ran an AKC HT in a field cut like that once, random circles and patterns. Don't think the dogs freaked as much as the handlers.


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2005)

We have the grass cut once a year....it takes about half a day. I feel sorry for those who think this set up is a "trick".


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I thinks some obedience jumps would look nice somewhere in there??? ;-)

Since we're contriving a field here what the heck.....

Angie


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Dear,
> 
> Do you realize who one of those judges is ? Have you ever seen a trial he has judged ?
> 
> ...



Oh yah, and Dennis has a little dog knowledge also.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

angie im sure if any of the handlers feel it is an unfair test, they are welcome to scratch and go home. it's not a trick and, as far as i'm concerned, not an unreasonable scenario. 

as far as the terminology goes, we hear a lot of hunt testers saying things like, "there is no need for separation in a hunt test as it is not a field trial". you said that this _test _is unfair for the dogs. it's not a test, it's a trial. if some dogs can do it and others can't so be it.
________
NO2 VAPORIZER


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Oh yah, and Dennis has a little dog knowledge also.


Dennis is a incredible dog man. Doesn't mean I have to like what he and his co-judges set up for a national test? 

I think it wasn't just Dennis's test?? ;-)

I have an opinion,,, and we know what they are worth. I just know if I was running a national I would have been very disapointed in seeing a test such as this...

I don't know the details,,, I don't know the grounds,,, I don't know who the co-judges are. I just know this was a test for a national competition and I was shocked...

Maybe the water will be on a CL2 training pond and not one mark will be over 80 yards???

Just some food for thought.....

How many others then you John, that have commented on this thread, have ran a national much less attend one???

Also there's been threads on this board dissing tests like this at a weekend test. Rose Country a few years ago had PVC pipe laying in strategic places in the test. Another example at a weekend test was that a set of judges ran 4 wheelers all over the field to add "challenge" to a test. This board went nuts over that kind of thing...

So now it's okay? 

Oh lordy I hope not... 

Angie


----------



## krakadawn (Jan 8, 2006)

For those of you not there.
I am one of the folks still left after 3 series. The first field was an excellent field with many changes in cover. What you cannot see is the terrain on the right outside marks nor the meandering road through the test.
No compaints on this field or the test by the way. The second series land blind has some of the same,a difficult hill, a road and downside of hill with cover-very doable but demanding. The 3rd series picture does not do the test justice but again a very well set up test for a third series.
Not sure how many have run Nationals on a consistent basis-I have been to many and I believe we have a good combination of judges. By the way this is the 5th National judging assignment for one of the judges.
The grounds have been outstanding here in Saskatchewan-not your typical prairies if you were expecting that.
I'm pleased that folks are following the event!


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Looks like great grounds. Lots of luck to all handlers and dogs still playing!!! Just one uneducated question.....with 180 qualifying why only 38 competing???????


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Angie B said:


> If judges need a field like that to set up a good test...
> 
> How sad judging at the national level has come....
> 
> ...


Just curious...can you explain what you don't like about this field, based on what little we can tell from a snapshot and brief description? From what I can see, it looks challenging, yet fair.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

i haven't run a national. have attended two. don't know how that changes anything.
________
Zx14 vs hayabusa


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

krakadawn said:


> For those of you not there.
> I am one of the folks still left after 3 series. The first field was an excellent field with many changes in cover. What you cannot see is the terrain on the right outside marks nor the meandering road through the test.
> No compaints on this field or the test by the way. The second series land blind has some of the same,a difficult hill, a road and downside of hill with cover-very doable but demanding. The 3rd series picture does not do the test justice but again a very well set up test for a third series.
> Not sure how many have run Nationals on a consistent basis-I have been to many and I believe we have a good combination of judges. By the way this is the 5th National judging assignment for one of the judges.
> ...


thanks for chiming in. sounds like a lot of fun. good luck and congrats on doing well.
________
OREGON MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARY


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

krakadawn said:


> For those of you not there.
> I am one of the folks still left after 3 series. The first field was an excellent field with many changes in cover. What you cannot see is the terrain on the right outside marks nor the meandering road through the test.
> No compaints on this field or the test by the way. The second series land blind has some of the same,a difficult hill, a road and downside of hill with cover-very doable but demanding. The 3rd series picture does not do the test justice but again a very well set up test for a third series.
> Not sure how many have run Nationals on a consistent basis-I have been to many and I believe we have a good combination of judges. By the way this is the 5th National judging assignment for one of the judges.
> ...


Outstanding accomplishment, I have only attended a few Nationals strictly as an interested spectator but would love to attend a Canadian National someday...Good Luck the rest of the way


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

All that is happening with this field is that someone has "created" factors that the dog has to fight.................not any different than having deer trails or cow trails or pot holes or bush to influence the dogs line.

Incidently, they didn't drop anybody after that test..........only after the following land blind. 

As an aside, I have yet to see a field trial where somebody wasn't "wanking" about how this test was set up or how fair that test was or how crappy a particular judge was or any number of complaints......................it's endless. 

A friend I train with has the best attitude of any I've seen. "Run your dog, shut the *&^% up, and be happy there's someone there to judge it." 

JMHO and not meant to pi$$ anyone off.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

dnf777 said:


> Just curious...can you explain what you don't like about this field, based on what little we can tell from a snapshot and brief description? From what I can see, it looks challenging, yet fair.


It's fabricated... Not natural..... Plus it was fabricated for the national....

You could use a wal-mart parking lot for all the difference it would make...

I've attended and worked many nationals....

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

labguy said:


> All that is happening with this field is that someone has "created" factors that the dog has to fight.................not any different than having deer trails or cow trails or pot holes or bush to influence the dogs line.
> 
> Incidently, they didn't drop anybody after that test..........only after the following land blind.
> 
> ...


Thats just the point,,, factors should not be created specifically for the national....

If that were the case then use the local playground...

Angie


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Angie B said:


> Thats just the point,,, factors should not be created specifically for the national....
> 
> If that were the case then use the local playground...
> 
> Angie


Angie,

I'm not getting it. We mow our fields with strips to help teach angle entries into cover and also running through changes of cover. This is similar, just a bit more "architectural". I'm sure that the dogs who ran this test didn't consider any difference.


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

Angie B said:


> Thats just the point,,, factors should not be created specifically for the national....
> 
> If that were the case then use the local playground...
> 
> Angie


Why should factors "not" be created in an otherwise benign field...............just curious because I respect your experience and knowlege?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Goldenboy said:


> Angie,
> 
> I'm not getting it. We mow our fields with strips to help teach angle entries into cover and also running through changes of cover. This is similar, just a bit more "architectural". I'm sure that the dogs who ran this test didn't consider any difference.


That's a training field,,, not a testing field....


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

And how many Nationals have been run on man-made technical ponds with carefully manicured points and peninsulas. They're not natural either.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

labguy said:


> "Run your dog, shut the *&^% up, and be happy there's someone there to judge it."



Best line I have ever seen on this board .....ROTFLMAO


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

labguy said:


> Why should factors "not" be created in an otherwise benign field...............just curious because I respect your experience and knowlege?


When it comes to the national the judges need to find another field as opposed to manicuring the field.....

Huge,,, huge difference.

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Goldenboy said:


> And how many Nationals have been run on man-made technical ponds with carefully manicured points and peninsulas. They're not natural either.


I've thought about that... 

But the nationals I've attended, the man made water and land was made to look natural... No manicuring of anything,,,

Some of the nationals have been on the State gamelands... Not much you're going to do their in the way of grooming there...

Angie


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Angie B said:


> When it comes to the national the judges need to find another field as opposed to manicuring the field.....
> 
> Huge,,, huge difference.
> 
> Angie


Angie,
I don't understand your point. If the field had natural patches of cover and natural deer trails, it would be ok? But not if the judges simulate that. What about man-made ponds and reserviors, are they out? 

Please excuse my ingorance, I'm new to FTs and am trying to get a grip on what's expected and what I need to train for. I was excited to see that setup, as it seemed challenging, but it was something I could train for without needing grounds the size of an international airport! :razz:


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Angie B said:


> When it comes to the national the judges need to find another field as opposed to manicuring the field.....
> 
> Huge,,, huge difference.
> 
> Angie


Many "wild" fields in the prairies at this time of year are full of foxtails-these judges will not run the dogs in them. Already they have spent hours pulling out these dangerous weeds.The judges have 3 *major* fields with very high brome grass at their disposal. The grass fields were cut in 1 day by a farmer *prior* to our arrival with instructions to go random. The many patterns are somewhat hard to find in nature just as most dog training ponds have unique features that are hard to find in nature. However, such patterns allow testing of dogs to see if they can mark when confronted with cover strips and easy or hard routes. It's not about running straight as much as realizing where they are and not always taking the easy route. Our easy routes did not lead to the birds which were widely spaced. We were blessed with other factors such as strong winds. Already after three tests, the dogs that can mark and handle in wind, terrain, cover and water are emerging. Almost everybody is getting the birds but that will not likely be the case at the ante gets upped. My co-judges and I have seen some excellent work. Interesting that many of the best markers in the grass mazes were the best markers in the water/land "natural" terrain. It seems the really good dogs can navigate these grounds because they can watch the birds, focus on them, and know how to not only mark but also get to the area of fall. Trust me -they don't know what artificial is-they only see hazards enroute to birds. We are really looking forward to the rest of the week on these very interesting grounds. Wait until you see the final few series-not quite Texas tanks and pastures!! Wish yoù all were here!

Cheers

Dennis


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie, when you judge a national you can set up in whatever fields are available however you and your co-judges decide. These judges of this national set up in that field, that way. 

That's the way it is.


----------



## Zekeland (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Dennis,

Sounds like you are enjoying your time on the prairies. That damn foxtail!! 





Now that you have the (one of 3 ) judges perspective....let's hear the comments now...


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Howard N said:


> Angie, when you judge a national you can set up in whatever fields are available however how you and your co-judges decide. These judges of this national set up in that field, that way.
> 
> That's the way it is.



What gets me is, she spends more time on the computer than most unemployed people do.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Dear,
> 
> Do you realize who one of those judges is ? Have you ever seen a trial he has judged ?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Dennis.

Just in case the rest of you don't know this is a brown dog judging panel.


----------



## kindakinky (Dec 11, 2008)

I am just a hunter. 

I have had the fortune to be allowed to hunt some pretty neat pheasant land owned by a farmer who also happens to be a Brett Favre fan. (Or was--LOL)

One year, he had a #4 logo mowed in his field which probably took up about 15 acres. 

I also have hunted land in many states in which farmers will leave crop circles or squares of cover just for the sake of providing bird nesting cover/feed plots.

As just a hunter, I have never seen my dogs "fail" just because there was a big number 4 left in a mowed alfalfa field or because a farmer left concentric circles of sorghum or corn.

There are no "set" patterns when it comes to bird hunting. We once jumped about 20 roosters in a freshly plowed field because they went there to get away from the places that were pounded hard by hunters. We didn't even realize all those roosters were there (if you don't think a rooster can hunker down in a freshly plowed furrow without being seen by human eyes, you don't know roosters.)

What a great hunt that was when my dogs ignored all directions to go into this or that corn row and, instead, went to search out roosters in furrows. And every person there was like: "Oh, you stupid dogs, what the heck are you doing out there in that plowed field?" 

HELLO, ROOSTERS EXPLODING!

I never even knew how much pheasants would like to sit in an alfalfa field with very short alfafa plants gobbling up grasshopper after grasshopper until I let my dogs find the birds, instead of me directing them into "likely bird cover."

In actual hunting, there can be a multitude of changes of cover, vegetation, etc., in 20 minutes of walking. I would imagine great field tests account for this.

J. Marti


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Angie B said:


> If that were the case then use the local playground...Angie


I am ready, willing, and waiting to sell someone a HUGE building for dog training/trialing. We could certainly build someone a facility that you could easily run as big of marks and blinds as you could ever dream. There would be no weather issues to deal with, could put movable bleachers in for the gallery and could have it changed for a different set up with basic equipment over night!! Let's see what dog people really have the big bucks!!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> I am ready, willing, and waiting to sell someone a HUGE building for dog training/trialing. We could certainly build someone a facility that you could easily run as big of marks and blinds as you could ever dream. There would be no weather issues to deal with, could put movable bleachers in for the gallery and could have it changed for a different set up with basic equipment over night!! Let's see what dog people really have the big bucks!!


Don't let Danny hear that! He dreams of training from indoors!


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> It's fabricated... Not natural..... Plus it was fabricated for the national....
> 
> You could use a wal-mart parking lot for all the difference it would make...
> 
> I've attended and worked many nationals


I'm guessing hay bales might be a no no too. ,,,,,, Training grounds that were designed like so many are might be a nono.

And actually a walmart parking lot is a little to technical for me. Have you ever tried to find your way out of one. There are more obstacles than parking spaces. I'd rather run a cut field

Pete


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

You guys can debate whether that field is appropriate for a National all day, but I swear, I would give just about anything to get to run some set ups on it! I absolutely love it, the road, the cover, the trees, they all offer so many ideas!!!


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

It is not as bad as you think, almost all the dogs navagated it well, and I think it was easier on the dogs running. bust thru cover, then run a little ways, bust thru cover and then run again. easier than running thru 3 foot grass the whole way. This club along with a few others, mow their grass this way each year. i think it was expected by most of the competitors. Almost all dogs did reasonably well on this test. it was NOT unfair I think the 50 KPH cross winds played a much bigger factor. So far, Very fair and reasonable tests. Series 5 is on similar grounds. As a competitor, I say "Big deal!" I really don't think it is bothering the dogs at all.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

tshuntin said:


> I am ready, willing, and waiting to sell someone a HUGE building for dog training/trialing.  We could certainly build someone a facility that you could easily run as big of marks and blinds as you could ever dream. There would be no weather issues to deal with, could put movable bleachers in for the gallery and could have it changed for a different set up with basic equipment over night!! Let's see what dog people really have the big bucks!!


that's funny. although we could save money and let us average joes run too if we go virtual field trial. a virtual dog requires no food, you can pre-program your setups, no vets OR foxtails, and you would look cool from the gallery with those cool looking virtual goggles. lol. actually we could all just do it from home...saves on fuel expenses. oh hell what am i talking about? off to play world of warcraft. haha yeah right.
________
VAPORIZERS FOR SMOKING


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

We trained on a site today with a field cut similarly. I liked it so much I gave it a name!!!

On such creatively cut fields the opportunities for both testing and training are endless........and only a few hours on a tractor can do wonders for a featureless field .

_Technical Land _regards

john


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

john fallon said:


> We trained on a site today with a field cut similarly. I liked it so much I gave it a name!!!
> 
> On such creatively cut fields the opportunities for both testing and training are endless........and only a few hours on a tractor can do wonders for a featureless field .
> 
> ...


There would be no mowing if you utilized the local playground... slides, swings, parking lots, merry-go-rounds...

The possibilities are endless...

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Bobby Lindsay said:


> It is not as bad as you think, almost all the dogs navagated it well, and I think it was easier on the dogs running. bust thru cover, then run a little ways, bust thru cover and then run again. easier than running thru 3 foot grass the whole way. This club along with a few others, mow their grass this way each year. i think it was expected by most of the competitors. Almost all dogs did reasonably well on this test. it was NOT unfair I think the 50 KPH cross winds played a much bigger factor. So far, Very fair and reasonable tests. Series 5 is on similar grounds. As a competitor, I say "Big deal!" I really don't think it is bothering the dogs at all.


You miss the point entirely.....

As far as I'm concerned.....

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Pete said:


> I'm guessing hay bales might be a no no too. ,,,,,, Training grounds that were designed like so many are might be a nono.
> 
> And actually a walmart parking lot is a little to technical for me. Have you ever tried to find your way out of one. There are more obstacles than parking spaces. I'd rather run a cut field
> 
> Pete


Perfect!!! Walmart parking lot with haybales could do amazing things....

Angie


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Angie B said:


> There would be no mowing if you utilized the local playground... slides, swings, parking lots, merry-go-rounds...
> 
> The possibilities are endless...
> 
> Angie


Sounds like the voice of experience there .... so I'll defer comment, since I do little of my training in the area of the playground near the swings

john


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> Perfect!!! Walmart parking lot with haybales could do amazing things....


Now your thinking
Parking lot ,obstacles and a grand concession stand. where can can get a haircut and a pedicure while waiting. We can use those people holding "will work for food" signs at the entrances to throw ,plant blinds and marshall.

Brilliant

Pete


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Sounds like the voice of experience there .... so I'll defer comment, since I do little of my training in the area of the playground near the swings
> 
> john


Well there ya go John,,, I won't tell anyone where you got your enlightenment....

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Pete said:


> Now your thinking
> Parking lot ,obstacles and a grand concession stand. where can can get a haircut and a pedicure while waiting. We can use those people holding "will work for food" signs at the entrances to throw ,plant blinds and marshall.
> 
> Brilliant
> ...


Beautiful!!!!!

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

This thread has been a lot of fun.....

When was the last time that happened???

Angie


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Angie B said:


> This thread has been a lot of fun.....
> 
> When was the last time that happened???
> 
> Angie



the thread about jello. 

regards

regardless

regarding...


/Paul


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> the thread about jello.
> 
> regards
> 
> ...


No jello,,, just haircuts and pedicures.... Maybe someone will throw in a massage????

Angie


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

The variation in the field cover natural or otherwise gave the judges answers intended or not. Most throws landed in and where expected to land in the taller cover and not in the mowed swath. This did a number of things. No bird would be easily seen 30 yards away with the light breast of the duck showing. It just did not advantage or disadvantage one dog with good luck or bad luck. Secondly a dog returning with the bird would be going through cover changes (tall cover and low (cut) cover). The tall cover would contact the retrieved bird and would hold some drag back scent. It has been my experience that a field of tall cover alone provides a trail straight to the thrown bird. The placement of thrown birds was facilitated with this random pattern cut field. Is it ideal? No, but it is certainly better than some of the open natural range / pasture land with much variation in cover (all natural) and loaded with spear grass (needle grass as Dennis calls it) in the more barren areas.

Some of the mowed path ways provided easy running for some dogsto where there was no bird. The dogs got there quickly and found themselves hunting in the area between gun stations.

From a mechanical perspective the mowed run ways allowed for the ease of delivery of birds during bird changes with out cutting through and heavey cover and creating fresh broken grass scent.

In the fifth series I had the pleasure of having the company of a US competitor, last year's Canadian National Amateur Champion owner, Bill McKnight, in the long left hand retired gun station. A wrap around blind layered with silver leaf wolf willow is great place to talk dogs and make comparisons of trials on either side of the border. In the confines of such a blind your life experiences become distilled down and you think this is as good a place as any to be with another person who is as enthusiastic of working dogs as oneself.

The only concern I raised with Bill Mcknight was whether Bill Kenndey from Ontario could make the long throw once we came in to be replaced with the next pair rotating gunners and throwers?


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

[QUOTEThe only concern I raised with Bill Mcknight was whether Bill Kenndey from Ontario could make the long throw once we came in to be replaced with the next pair rotating gunners and throwers? [/QUOTE]

Isn't THAT the truth. Bill M. has a fantastic arm on him. And he is great help in the field.

GO HAM AND BISCUIT

Kris


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Biscuit went out but Ham is still in GO HAM!


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll 2nd that cheer, "Go HAM"!!!!!


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Bill McKnight did the gun handling and the the timing for the smooth sequence of shot and throw. All went flawlessly with him setting the pace. 

In the evenings we often dinned together and had some good laughs at the headquarters hall.
For the many of you who visit retrievertraining.net I invite you to particpate in the trials and Nationals in Canada. They are fun.

Next years Canadian National is scheduled to be held in 100 Mile House in mid September 2010.


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Today is the final day of the Canadian National Amateur Championship. Good luck to the 13 teams still competing ......GO Larry Calvert & Chance.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Russell Archer said:


> Today is the final day of the Canadian National Amateur Championship. .


Does anyone have the test description and the rest of the remaining teams ?

Don't they do the recognition of those who finish differently than we do in the states ?

john



Edit: Finalists 

2
FTCH-AFTCH Pilkington Casper Of Mt. Granite, LRM
A.G. Burmaster
Gerry Burmaster 


5
FTCH-AFTCH-FC L and L Black Tie Affair, LRM
Howard Simson
Howard Simson 




6
FTCH-AFTCH Revilo's Gunz 'N Roses, LRF
Thomas and Margaret Murray
Marg Murray



8
AFTCH Tml's Light The Lamp, LRF
Wm. R. Kennedy
Wm. R. Kennedy



11
NAFTCH-AFC Moonstones Hug And Moochie, LRF
Sarah Smith McKnight and William McKnight
Bill McKnight


13
FTCH-AFTCH Shekon Kawerha Hontsi, LRM
Jim Green
Jim Green


17
NFTCH-AFTCH-FC-AFC TNT's Mr. Peabody Prairiemarsh, LRM
John and Janice Gunn
John Gunn



20
FTCH-AFTCH Blackwatch Son Of A Gunn, LRM
C.L. Perkins
C.L. Perkins



23
FTCH-AFTCH-NMH Taylorlab's True Blue MH, LRM
Garry and Sue Taylor
Garry Taylor



28
NAFTCH-FTCH-FC-AFC Northern Dancer II, LRM
Jim Harvie
Jim Harvie


30
FTCH-AFTCH Revilo's Cutting Edge, LRM
Thomas and Margaret Murray
Tom or Marg Murray


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

My pick dog #20


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

My pick is dog #5, GOOD LUCK Howard and Tie!!!


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Looks like you made a good pick! #5 is the winner


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is a nice photo of the winner and the description of the test is on the "Saturday" coverage tab.

http://working-retriever.com/canadian-national/


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Mark Rosenblum said:


> Here is a nice photo of the winner and the description of the test is on the "Saturday" coverage tab.
> 
> http://working-retriever.com/canadian-national/


Thanks Mark!
One other thing.....Where would the Finalists picture be ?

john


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey John. Not everything is the same at a Canadian National as their U.S. counterpart. The blogging team out there in Regina is supplying the content and we're providing the venue and technology to up load their posts. 

From the photos and diagrams , the trial looked good. The presentation looked very nice due to the efforts of folks on both sides of the border.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Mark Rosenblum said:


> Hey John. Not everything is the same at a Canadian National as their U.S. counterpart. The blogging team out there in Regina is supplying the content and we're providing the venue and technology to up load their posts.
> 
> From the photos and diagrams , the trial looked good. The presentation looked very nice due to the efforts of folks on both sides of the border.


Thanks again Mark

john


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks to all who helped bring the Canadian Amateur Nationals to our computers. It was so nice to come home each day and see the pictures, diagrams, and descriptions, and I know that kind of thing doesn't just happen. Your hard work and effort are truly appreciated.

Dave F


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

What you have not seen in the display of National Amateur coverage is the many and varied technical ponds the Regina Club has. Most impressive.


----------

